# Solved: Accessing USB Flash Drive From VirtualBox ???



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello all,
I'm very new to the world of Virtual Machines but i have been playing around with the idea and liking the results so far BUT.....
I have abandoned the idea of sharing folders between the host and guest. Tried but could not get it to work.
I can live with that - so i figure that's fine - I don't REALLY NEED to share folders.
*But* i would like to be able to use my USB Flash Drive to transfer stuff between the host & guest.
Tried & FAILED!
_*Host is*_: *Vista Home Premium 32 Bit*
_*Guest would be*_: *Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit*
*Virtualization Software*: *VirtualBox*
How on earth can i make this happen. 
Because i am a stickler for some stuff i have restored from an image and VirtualBox is no longer installed.
Would like start over, as if from scratch.

Please forgive if i dont respond to suggestions / questions right away. I must run some errands but will be back and ready to rock and roll.
As always any feedback, suggestions, tips - greatly appreciated.
Thanks all!


----------



## bwilk87 (Aug 27, 2006)

Currently running a Linux box with Windows 7 Ultimate as my Virtual Box. If I am understanding corrently, you want to have your virtual machine recognize your USB drive that you plug into your host machine. If that is the case its a pretty simple fix  

Load up your VirtualBox machine and make sure you are not in full screen. On the top task bar you should have an option that says "Devices", inside that, there will be an option called "Install Guest Additions." click it! Once you click that, on your virtual machine you will get a pop up as if you inserted a CD or connected a harddrive that will give you the option to run the virtualbox EXE. Run it  Once that is finished you should be able to connect a USB to your HOST machine and your virtual machine will then recognize the USB. Hopefully this is what you needed!


----------



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks bwilk87,
I cant wait to give it a try ....
I might have to wait 'till a little later. but I'm already checking out what exactly those "guest additions" are.
Cannot re-install virtualbox yet since during the install i might loose connectivity and right now that would be a bad thing. Shortly I'll be able to log off and go for it.
it would be awesome if thats all that was missing.
thanks for chiming in.
any other suggestions more than welcome.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Getting the shared folders to work is probably easier.


----------



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

@DuobleHelix ...
Hi - thanks for chiming in.
I knew that someone might comment about me not being able to make the shared folders work the first time.
You're saying that it would be easier to go that route - please advise...
thanks!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What's the problem with it? You just say that it doesn't work. Details...


----------



## bwilk87 (Aug 27, 2006)

Going with shared folders is the easiest way for sure, but I just gave ya the solution for the USB stuff. Yeah, give some details on why shared folders won't work. It's a pretty simple setup.


----------



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

i followed the directions here:
http://lifehacker.com/#!5204434/the-beginners-guide-to-creating-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox
at the bottom theres a video and another link as well with the instructions.
pretty straight forward and after a few minutes i was able to see the folders that i chose to share BUT when double clicking them to access i got and error of some type that i cannot remember. 
This was a few days ago. Cannot give details, sorry, which is why i kinda figured to simply go with the usb option and a clean slate. If you dont feel like getting into it without more specifics please disregard.
thanks again.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're still running VirtualBox 2.2, I would suggest upgrading. 

If you don't want help using shared folders, good luck with USB.


----------



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

"good luck with USB.".....
LOL
thanks AGAIN.


----------



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

Update:
Set everything up last night and left it all alone but couldnt resist this morning and at the crack of dawn, b4 head'n out to work, i was already giving the shared folders another try.
It seems that i was successfull since after setting it up i wemt to network> can see the comp > can see the shared folder (downloads) > double clicked and i was in.
Yay! 
Now -getting the USB to work DID NOT go well at all!
can see why doublehelix wished me g'd luck with that LOL
followed the instructions that bwilk87, gave me above and heres what happened ....
after installing guest additions > prompted to restart > after restart plugged in usb flash drive and saw that the "Installing Device Driver Software" Balloon popped up - _*ON THE HOST*_ ????
Grinded my teeth and ignored that > clicked on the "Devices" menu at top of VM window > clicked USB > I could see the sandisk flash drive listed > Selected the device and the Guest froze and locked up ???
Any thoughts - tried to be as specific as possible and described everything i did - any thoughts on anything i might have overlooked?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've never successfully used a USB device in VirtualBox. You might try looking through and/or posting at their support forums.


----------



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

Gotya doublehelix,
well at least got the shared folders working this time around ???
LOL
ill just leave it at that!
thanks again.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You need to plug the USB device in, unmount it, then right-click the entry for the device in the USB devices list. It should now appear mounted in your virtual machine.

This is presuming you've installed Guest Additions in Virtualbox.


----------



## luky (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote from a movie .....
"just when i thought i was out - they pull me back in"
Thanks a lot prunejuice! now i gotta have another go at it!
LOL


----------

